# Hoegger Farmyard- update



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 28, 2017)

I know many have written hoeggers off. 
I know I got pretty irritated at one point too. 


I saw this on FB and thought I'd share here too. I would love to see them up and running again!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 28, 2017)

I ordered from them a few months back and it took over a month to get my item. I knew going in that it might happen that way but they had the item that I wanted so had to take a chance. Glad to see that they are working on getting it back in shape.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 29, 2017)

I wish them well.  They use to be my "go to" site for products but their service got so bad that I found other places... will keep an eye on them and pray they can turn their business around.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 29, 2017)

I ordered culture from them and New England Cheese making. NECM had my culture here in 2 weeks, it was damaged so they immediately send me a replacement free of charge and 2 day shipping. Hoegger's took 4.5 weeks to get here.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 2, 2017)

From FB: (copy/paste) 

Jeremy Bethel
2 hrs · 


I went on a venture the other day to check on the Hoegger Family as there was concern in the goat communtiy of orders never filled or received. I too was affected and wanted answers. It tuned out to be a great meeting with them and helping them figure out some things. Im very please to say that the release of their statement went out Saturday and has had very positive responses back to them. We never know where life will take us. There are ups and downs and these are good people trying to pick back up broken pieces and put them back together....take the time to revisit them and help them rebuild. Lets come together as the loving and forgiving goat family I know we are and show them the love and compassion I know we possess. I am copying the letter on here for some that may not have received it:

Dear Valued Friends,
Let me start by offering an honest and sincere apology from our family to yours! We are very sorry for any problems or hardships we might have caused you, your family or your farm. What is to follow is in no way an excuse but the events that have happened to our family that directly affected our business. The majority of our orders were shipped without a hitch, but many were not. For our customers who did not receive good service, again we apologize.
Our family has faced several challenges over the past couple of years. One huge challenge was the loss of Joe Hoegger, Anne’s brother, my uncle. After a very tough battle with cancer, Joe passed away in January of 2014. Uncle Joe was a goat farmer, an inventor, and the manufacturer of our milk machines that so many of you own. He was my mother’s rock in many ways.
My mother, Anne, the goat matriarch and backbone of Hoegger Supply has been battling cancer as well. My wife and I have been caring for her since the beginning and still are. Anne misses talking goats and keeping up with her customers. She is now homebound but would love to hear from you. If you would like to send cards or letters, her mailing address is 160 Providence Rd., Fayetteville, GA 30215.
Hoegger had always been family run. However, as we focused on family, we entrusted the operation to several non-family managers who promised great things but did not deliver. Instead, the business our family worked so hard to build since 1935 was nearly destroyed.
Hoegger is once again a family run business. My wife, Tamara and sons, Andrew 19, Michael 17, Matthew 16, daughter, Miriam 14, and I started picking up the pieces of the failing company in October of this past year. Anne’s wish is for the company to recover and for the future generations to take over and bring the company back to what it once was. NOT AN EASY TASK!
With our faith in God and the love and commitment of my family, we are diligently working to get things back in order. Going back to the roots of our company, we moved out of the large facility we were in and set up shop in our original facility (our converted goat barn that was built in 1979). First and foremost, our online ordering system needed to be updated. We process all orders in-house and charge orders as they ship. Our inventory has been steadily growing, and we are working hard to make sure we have in stock what’s available online. Some items that we are having a hard time getting have been removed, but feel free to contact us if you need something that is not online.
Our biggest commitment to you, our valued friends and loyal customers, is that our family is 100% committed to making any unfulfilled orders either shipped, offered an in-house credit, or refunded. If you were negatively affected by the company, we now have a dedicated email address where you can email us any information about your order at hoeggersupplyco@gmail.com. With a limited working budget right now, we can not make this happen overnight. Our goal is to make this process happen over the next 12 months as we systematically work through each request. Please be patient as we work on making this happen. We understand the frustration that many of you have had with Hoegger, but our family is committed to rebuilding the trust and faith you once had. We know that without you, there is no Hoegger Supply. Starting April 3rd, we will again have a company-dedicated phone-line, which is 770-703-3072. We are now a company of 2 full-time employees and 4 part-timers (ie. our teenage children) down from 15. Should we be on the other line or packing an order, please leave a message and we will return your call. We are growing slowly but surely and want to be the company you can once again rely on. We understand that it will take time to rebuild trust.
Hoegger is once again a family run business, and we are looking forward to the future. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers as we make this journey of rebuilding our company as well as rebuilding our relationship with you, our valued friends and customers!

Sincerely,

Howie, Anne’s Son


----------

